# 64 to 65 4 speed console differences



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

I did a search and came up empty..... maybe I didn't search very well.

Can someone tell me the difference between a 64 to 65 4 speed console?

Thanks in advance.

Al T.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Al,

"The automatic console was identical for 64 and 65 except for the paint trim". The 64 console top was painted bluish gray with chrome trim, the 65 was 60* gloss black with chrome trim.

"...the manual consoles shared many similarities. The 64 console top had a bluish-gray tint; the 65 had a black and chrome motif. The 64 two-piece console top used a gray shift lever opening cover that slid under the console opening with the movement of the shift lever. The console door was also chrome ribbed with gray trim. The 65 console top used a removable excutcheon painted 60* gloss black. No shift lever opening cover was used as had been in 64. The plastic console base was shared by both years and was painted to match the interior color. Parchment interiors had black console bases. The courtesy lamp at the rear of the console was serviced with the same part numbers as the automatic console courtesy lamp". 

From Paul Zazarine & Chuck Robert's "Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide, 1964-1972".

There is more detail on the automatic console if you need it and the narratives include part numbers as well, I left them out (tired fingers). :cheers


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks!

So I guess visually/structurally, there's not a huge difference between the two years other than color and the shifter cover on the '64.

One more quick question. What color console base would a red interior have had?

Thanks again.

Al T.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Red. As said above, the consoles were the same except for the color between the ribs. The plastic shifter plate went under the console opening, and was discontinued because it squeaked.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Red seats, Red carpet, = Red base. Les


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Al...if you're a numbers matching kinda guy I'm pretty certain the consoles had different part numbers in addition to the color. I can verify with the guide tonight if you need to know.

Rick


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

Koppster said:


> Al...if you're a numbers matching kinda guy I'm pretty certain the consoles had different part numbers in addition to the color. I can verify with the guide tonight if you need to know.
> 
> Rick


Koppster, thanks for the offer, but no need. I'm not a numbers matching kind of guy at all. My car has a 66 421 Tri-power engine in it and the two speed powerglide just doesn't do it justice

Al T.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Al,

If your looking for a console I have 2 original automatic bases that are black. I'm restoring one to a 4 speed with a reproduction of the chrome trim. The bases were all the same and the auto's can be modified to be a 4 speed. LMK if you are interested.

X


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

Before I get too far into this, what are the chances that the crank on my 66 YJ 421 engine is drilled for the pilot bearing? If it isn't, the conversion likely isn't worth doing.

Thanks in advance.

Al T.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Not sure, but if you find out it is and need a console base LMK.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Al T. said:


> Before I get too far into this, what are the chances that the crank on my 66 YJ 421 engine is drilled for the pilot bearing? If it isn't, the conversion likely isn't worth doing.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Al T.


I would expect it to be.


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

xconcepts said:


> Not sure, but if you find out it is and need a console base LMK.


Will do:cheers

Al T.


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

Rukee said:


> I would expect it to be.


Thanks.

...... I guess I'm just full of questions today..... it just occurred to me that I thought I read somewhere the z-bar pivot on a 421 is on the bellhousing, not on the block. Is this going to cause any grief in setting up the z-bar? Does the 421 have the boss on the block for the ball stud? Any other issues I'm not thinking of?

Thanks again in advance.

Al T.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

64 console shifter tunnel is cast into the top of the console , 65 is a separate drop in tunnel , very different in appearance , and part #s. totally different .


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The '66 421 is just like a '66 389. Same pivit ball location. You're probably thinking of the pre '65 blocks that had the starter mount to the transmission instead of the block. The '66 421 will drop right in, and dollars to doughnuts, the crank is already machined for the pilot bearing.


----------

